# Who here does Sub-Q and loves it? I do :)



## XxGetLeanxX (Feb 15, 2014)

I've been research this a bit, and after reading a thread on PHF started by Whacked, I decided to give it a go. I'm running the standard 2x's a week protocol (1/2cc 100mgs twice weekly) and so far, am loving it.

Here's a link from Dr Crisler showing and explaining the benefits of Sub-Q over IM injections...enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n98LOFQwUGA


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 15, 2014)

That's interesting.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 15, 2014)

"You don't want to waste a drop of that good man-oil." haha


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Feb 15, 2014)

Mudge said:


> "You don't want to waste a drop of that good man-oil." haha


I Lol'd at that too..... Also "sometimes you gotta man up" haha.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 15, 2014)

I am going to look into this further. I have always done I'm injections but if it is to our advantage in the long haul it would be well worth it. Maybe some vets can come in on this..

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## ib2000 (Feb 15, 2014)

Heavyiron has posted info on sub-q. I can not remember exactly where the post is but he has ran tren sub-q with success so as to avoid tren cough !!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2014)

I ran various oil based compounds years ago subq. Works fine but the lumps are a bit painful at times.


----------



## need2lift (Feb 15, 2014)

Tried sub-Q and the lumps were the reason I stopped.  In the video he does the inject a little different then I did...


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Feb 15, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I ran various oil based compounds years ago subq. Works fine but the lumps are a bit painful at times.





need2lift said:


> Tried sub-Q and the lumps were the reason I stopped.  In the video he does the inject a little different then I did...



Granted, I'm only going into my second week of doing so, but I haven't (yet) gotten any lumps and I'm doing a 1/2 cc at a time. I do inject SLOW and go straight in as Dr Crisler did. I'll update in a few more weeks and advise if any lumps or soreness occur. 

I'll echo what someone said on another forum.... This is good for "TRT", but I would agree "Blasts" would be better IM due to the amounts of oils most use. I don't think 4-6 cc's Sub-Q would in anyway be fun lol.


----------



## need2lift (Feb 15, 2014)

XxGetLeanxX said:


> I do inject SLOW and go straight in as Dr Crisler did. I'll update in a few more weeks and advise if any lumps or soreness occur.



This is what I was referring to in my post.  I want to try again using Dr. Crisler's method.  Going straight in versus pinching the skin like you would for HCG or HGH.


----------



## afg24 (Feb 15, 2014)

Interesting I hate doing delts IM.Can you usr a slim pin or normal guage


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Feb 15, 2014)

afg24 said:


> Interesting I hate doing delts IM.Can you usr a slim pin or normal guage



check out the video clip, explains it all.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2014)

Slin pins are more comfortable. I have used a 25g subq and it was not very good.


----------



## Swfl (Feb 15, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Slin pins are more comfortable. I have used a 25g subq and it was not very good.



holy ouch! I just flashed back about that. I tried going subQ one time with a 25g I couldn't do it hurt like hell because I was trying to go slow and smooth like a slin pin so I just said fuk it and put it all the way in, its easier.


----------



## afg24 (Feb 15, 2014)

I think ima use this method when I start my cycle escpailly for tren a dont wana be injecting eod in my delts and glutes looks easier and painless


----------



## afg24 (Feb 15, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> Slin pins are more comfortable. I have used a 25g subq and it was not very good.



Hows tren with sub q?


----------



## sneedham (Feb 16, 2014)

Call me crazy but I have to find out for myself. So tonight I will do a half cc of TPA subs and let you guys know...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2014)

afg24 said:


> Hows tren with sub q?


Pretty much the same as any oil. about a day or two after the subq inject there is a lump under the skin that kind of stings.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 16, 2014)

Pinned a 1/2 cc of TPA about an hour ago, I did it subQ... SO we will see. It wasnt that hard even with a 1 1/2" 25g......


----------



## sneedham (Feb 16, 2014)

I must spread some reputaton around before I rep Farva...GDI.....Ok, Real name, number, address, SS#,..etc...lol


----------



## Christsean (Feb 16, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I ran various oil based compounds years ago subq. Works fine but the lumps are a bit painful at times.



^^^^this ^^^^and I subq so much hgh and peptides daily my belly is like leather. And every no and then I stick that spot that makes a nice big hematoma. It may be the cat's meow, but I can't afford to give up any real estate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Feb 16, 2014)

Going into week 2, no pain or lumps (yet). Each injection is a 1/2cc, so not too much volume.


----------



## Christsean (Feb 16, 2014)

XxGetLeanxX said:


> Going into week 2, no pain or lumps (yet). Each injection is a 1/2cc, so not too much volume.



That's cool. Do you plan on getting blood work done to see what your levels are?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## afg24 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ouch 1" 25g trying to hit some organs lol


----------



## XxGetLeanxX (Feb 17, 2014)

Christsean said:


> That's cool. Do you plan on getting blood work done to see what your levels are?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Yes, my annual is in April. I'll probably re-test then. Maybe sooner if I have some extra cash. I use health one labs. There prices are pretty much in line with private md labs and also offer discounts.


----------



## sneedham (Feb 17, 2014)

afg24 said:


> Ouch 1" 25g trying to hit some organs lol



Hey afg24,
Its all in the angle of the dangle. Seriously, I went in slow, injected very slow, but TPA was prob not the best to inj subQ, because its suspension I believe is EO (ethyl oleate). With that said, I think HI is correct in that subQ should be left to TRT in most cases... And farva you better be watching the Olympics......lol...Good thread...


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 17, 2014)

Im gonna give this a go, just need to get the needles


----------



## afg24 (Feb 17, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Hey afg24,
> Its all in the angle of the dangle. Seriously, I went in slow, injected very
> slow, but TPA was prob not the best to inj subQ, because its suspension I believe is EO (ethyl oleate). With that said, I think HI is correct in that subQ should be left to TRT in most cases... And farva you better be watching the Olympics......lol...Good thread...



Interesting so would you recommend say .5cx of tren sub q I hate eod pins and when I start tren a I dnt wana b pining delts eod. I wana be using a slim pin .5" straight in like in the vid


----------

